# Opinion about Lenovo Z Series Z580 (59-333651)



## FINEMAN (Jul 13, 2012)

I have decided to buy this. Want to know whether this is a good choice or not.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

FINEMAN said:


> I have decided to buy this. Want to know whether this is a good choice or not.



depends on the quoted price. if you can spend bit more (~3k more), you could get a samsung machine with gpu that is almost twice faster and HD+ screen.


----------



## har (Jul 14, 2012)

The Z580 doesnt really make sense with the 550p being available at slightly more at 50k. One of our members here even got a quote for 46k sooo.....


----------



## vkl (Jul 14, 2012)

Guys,near 50k samsung n550p is the laptop to get.
I think he is talking about a different z580 model.
The model he is talking about contains 2nd gen i3,gt630m and costs lesser.
It comes with 3 years of warranty.It is ok if it is priced around 35-37k

I think HP g62005ax is also a viable option for gaming.It costs lesser and has better gpu.

Flipkart prices are looking way overpriced for many laptops


----------



## FINEMAN (Jul 14, 2012)

vkl said:


> Guys,near 50k samsung n550p is the laptop to get.
> I think he is talking about a different z580 model.
> The model he is talking about contains 2nd gen i3,gt630m and costs lesser.
> It comes with 3 years of warranty.It is ok if it is priced around 35-37k
> ...



Yes,i am talking about this model.A lenovo exclusive store have quoted me this @37.8k.Plus i think i would get the campus do shield offer.I want to know is this a right choice?


----------

